# Need a sturdy wheelset



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm starting to ride a little more aggresive, and was wondering your opinions on a good sturdy wheelset. I currently ride a 29er hardtail, I weigh 275lbs, and was looking to not spend more than $600.00.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Easy enough , I just built these up on the custom program.

https://www.universalcycles.com/wheelkit.php

(they build excellent wheels by the way)

I'm same as you and ordered DT 350 hubs laced with Flow Ex rims.

If you call the Portland store , they are very helpful.

________________________________________________

FRONT WHEELSET

Front Hubs
DT Swiss 350 Front Hub
- 100mm x 15 mm

Front Rims
SunRingle Inferno 25 29er Disc Rim
- 29" x 32 Hole (Black)

Front Spokes
Wheelsmith Stainless Butted Spokes
- 2.0/1.7mm/2.0 (Black)

Front Nipples
Wheelsmith Brass Nipples
- Black 12mm

_____________________________________________

REAR WHEELSET

Rear Hubs
DT Swiss 350 6 Bolt Disc Rear Hubs
142mm x 32 Hole x 12mm Thru (HG Shimano/Sram)

Rear Rims
SunRingle Inferno 25 29er Disc Rim
- 29" x 32 Hole (Black)

Rear Spokes
Wheelsmith Stainless Butted Spokes
- 2.0/1.7mm/2.0 (Black)

Rear Nipples
Wheelsmith Brass Nipples
- Black 12mm

*Your Total: $524.21*


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a set of wheels built up for my birthday back in March. I went with Stan's Flow Ex laced up to Hadley hubs. I got them from Prowheelbuilder.com. I am currently 225 lbs. and have about 300 miles on them so far. They are currently as true as the day they arrived. The real test will come this summer, Mammoth for a week in June and Northstar for a week in July! Why not just go with a prebuilt set of Flows from Stan's for right at $600.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

B888S said:


> I had a set of wheels built up for my birthday back in March. I went with Stan's Flow Ex laced up to Hadley hubs. I got them from Prowheelbuilder.com. I have about 300 miles on them so far and they are as true as the day they arrived. The real test will come this summer Mammoth for a week in June and Northstar for a week in July! Why not just go with a prebuilt set of Flows from Stan's for right at $600.


I've heard on here those stans hubs are a no go for a clyde.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have broke the pawls on my bontrager duster elite wheels 3 times now. I looking to get a better hub. Im 230 6'4". Ride a hard tail. Normal ride 3 x a week about 16 miles... 2 rides about 2500 ft the 3rd ride about 1000. Usually granny gear it up the real steep sections and that's when they break. Im wondering who has real world experience as a Clydesdale with hard climbing everyweek with a lot of miles and can recommend a good hub. I've read all the reviews and im personaly leaning to a Chris king hub. But im looking for some real world component beating with long lasting results. I don't have much money but what I do spend needs to last..


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Psycho1 said:


> I have broke the pawls on my bontrager duster elite wheels 3 times now. I looking to get a better hub. Im 230 6'4". Ride a hard tail. Normal ride 3 x a week about 16 miles... 2 rides about 2500 ft the 3rd ride about 1000. Usually granny gear it up the real steep sections and that's when they break. Im wondering who has real world experience as a Clydesdale with hard climbing everyweek with a lot of miles and can recommend a good hub. I've read all the reviews and im personaly leaning to a Chris king hub. But im looking for some real world component beating with long lasting results. I don't have much money but what I do spend needs to last..


DT Swiss 
Hadley 
Chris King
Industry 9
Profile Racing

I'm sure there are a few more out there ,any of those would serve you well.. Low end trek wheelset have a bad rep.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you. I have a freind that has a new set of stans arches he is willing to make me a great deal on. Im concerned though they say rider weight 230. That's right where I'm at. And I've seen reviews with the same hub problem I've had. Any thought? I'm thinking I should stay away from that opertunity and just get a better hub for now..


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Arch rim would be good , 32 hole Flow Ex would be best.
Hub of choice , dt swiss competition double butted spokes with dt brass nipples.

If you build it with a DT 350 , you're looking at about $380.

https://www.universalcycles.com/wheelkit.php


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I ride MTx33's laced to Hope Pro 2 hubs. Been bombproof for several years. I also have a rear single speed wheel that's an MTx33 laced to a Chris King. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend that rim at all. I'd also contact Mike Cuirak (MikeSee) at lacemine29 dot com. He's the best when it comes to 29er wheel builds.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

johnD said:


> DT Swiss
> Hadley
> Chris King
> Industry 9
> ...


Add Hope Pro 2 Evo and White Industries to that list

The White Industries M16 hubs come stock with cro-mo axles and freehub body for extra durability.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought a set of Hope Pro2 Evo/Flow EX wheels from Wiggle for about $550. I've only put about 50 miles on them so far but no problem with taking my 350lb behind through relatively low speed rock garden runs.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a sturdy wheel set as well. And was basically leaning towards the same type of build. Then with some research I may be changing my mind on the hopes. 

My issue with the hopes are they still use pawls in the freehub bodies, where dt swiss use a gearing mechanism and I think the Chris kings use something similar. Still trying to find more info out on that though and need to see the tech sheets. I suspect they would be a more durable then the pawl system which is so common and IMO a bad design. Way to much force on 3-4 contact pts. I am sure many of us here can easily destroy a freebody with relative ease if we hammer down on a steep incline. Curious to see what a lot of you guys/gals think regarding the freebody engaging mechanism related to durability/etc. all the shop guys I talk to weigh maybe 160 and I I don't really trust their feedback on parts durability when they cannot generate the same forces we can on the parts. 

Anyways, not trying to hijack but I think this is very relative to the op's post and I know I would be interested in learning more about the different type of engaging mechanisms in the hubs, especially for us that weight more then 200lbs as a few grams here or there is a lot easier/cheaper for us to lose then doing the same in a bike.

Steve





Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Never had an issue with my pawl system on the Hopes weighing as much as 320 pounds. I ran mine geared and as a single speed for a while. They are still kicking. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

That is good to hear. What was the frrehub? Alloy or steel? 


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

johnD said:


> I've heard on here those stans hubs are a no go for a clyde.


I can confirm this x2.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've seen reviews of all the pawl type breaking with our kind of weight and strength. After talking with my freind who is a bike mechanic I made the decision to order the Kris kings. They are only a little more expensive, and from my mechanic way of thinking im not thinking they will give up on me. I will let you know..


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

I think you and I are along the same lines of thinking. I'm leaning towards The Kings as well. 

But I'm very interested and open to other types just trying to gather as much information as I can. I'm probably about a week away before I make the decision. 


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

I had a set of flow ex built about a year ago by mikec (lacemine29.com) with dtswiss 240 and 350 hubs (don't know the spokes off the top of my head). I have about 1000 miles on them with a steady diet of climbing, rocks, and smallish jumps (nothing over 2 feet) while weighing 250+ down to 206 and they are as true as the day I got them. If I had to set my bike up all over again this set up would be the 1st thing on my list....


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Aaen said:


> That is good to hear. What was the frrehub? Alloy or steel?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Steel. Weight penalty but I don't think I'd ride on an alloy body...not on a custom built wheel anyways. My stock wheels on my Canondale are still alloy but they are holding up. I don't think it's as much an issue on a geared bike as it is a SS though. My Chris King SS hub is also steel.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

This is good info. Keep it coming. 


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

johnD said:


> Arch rim would be good , 32 hole Flow Ex would be best.
> Hub of choice , dt swiss competition double butted spokes with dt brass nipples.
> 
> If you build it with a DT 350 , you're looking at about $380.
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. I think your build is the way to go for me.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I went with the chris king ss carrier and sun Ringle inferno 27 rim.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

I looked at the hopes and I'm sure they are strong but they use the damn pawls as well just four instead of three. 

I think I've narrowed my search down to dt Swiss 250/350. Super easy to rebuild and maintain. This is something I like!


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Edited my post sorry..


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet !


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

la10slgr said:


> I had a set of flow ex built about a year ago by mikec (lacemine29.com) with dtswiss 240 and 350 hubs ....


Ditto other than I've had them for at least 4 years. They have been beaten up with a daily dose of wacky lines over North GA roots and rocks, spotted with dents and still good to go. Also, for some reason I've gone through a 2 sets of tires without getting a flat (tube).

Anyway. I can honestly say that MikeV builds wheels extremely well and is a great guy to deal with.

-Scott

Now watch this cool video I made...


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

Chris King Hubs with the steel freehub body, Stans Flow Ex hoops, DT Comp Spokes, Black Brass Nipples.

I've been on them for 4 years and can't even get them out of true.. Super stiff and super strong. I'm an athletic 6' 225lbs, ride, jump and bash pretty aggressively and aside from stripping the drive splines on the Aluminum freehub body they haven't once been a problem. Replaced it with the Stainless Steel freehub body and have not looked back..

The Hubs might seem pricey but they are worth it IMO. Fully servicable, fully compatible and convertible to almost any standard (135, 142) even proprietary set ups like XX1 and Lefty.. Honestly they will outlast several frames.








Stripped drive splines 







Original 10x135 DT RWS - Old Tallboy







Now 12x142 New Tallboy2CC


----------



## BlokHed (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice video Big Scott! It's amazing the similarities of that video and Burns Park trails here in AR. I thought I saw that same tree that I rub my shoulder on every time lol.

edit: forgot to add that I'm fixing to build a set of wheels. Going with Flow EX, dbl butted DT spokes and Chris King ISO hubs. They are going on a single speed, but can't make up my mind if I want to go with CK SS hub or cassette hub with SS conversion. Maybe I'll go SS hub and build another cassette set of wheels. It's only money, right?


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

How well do I9 (Enduro) Wheels hold up? Are they just as strong as a Flow EX-DTSwiss 350 combo?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

V8Interceptor said:


> How well do I9 (Enduro) Wheels hold up? Are they just as strong as a Flow EX-DTSwiss 350 combo?


Rider weight limit 250 lbs on the enduros , the gravity/grade set does not have a weight limit.

I found that out when talking them about wheels before I bought mine.

about 170g difference.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I ordered the rims and rear hub for my new setup. Decided to go with Stans Flow EX rims and Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs. All in 36h. Burly enough for clyde use but not super heavy pigs either. After some debate, IMO, the Flows may be about the lightest super-clyde worthy rims right now. Coming in 36h is a big part of why I went with them. There were some other contenders that were lighter per rim however only 32h drillings.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I ordered the rims and rear hub for my new setup. Decided to go with Stans Flow EX rims and Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs. All in 36h. Burly enough for clyde use but not super heavy pigs either. After some debate, IMO, the Flows may be about the lightest super-clyde worthy rims right now. Coming in 36h is a big part of why I went with them. There were some other contenders that were lighter per rim however only 32h drillings.


nice ! who's building them ? gonna get the steel freehub for the hopes ?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I debated trying to build them myself but I might let my shop do it. I'd love to try wheel building but it makes me nervous. Right now I'm just running the stock freehub but I'll likely upgrade it at some point. I wish the one off my other Pro 2 would work but it's the older model with fewer pawls. I guess it would probably work...but I'd lose a lot of POE which is why I went with the EVO, for the 40T engagement.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

right on. building for the kona ?


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

STANS FLOWS ALL DAY !

So good. So sturdy and wide without being heavy. They are awesome!

Stan's ZTR Flow EX 29 Inch Rear Wheel | 3.30 | MTB

Stan's ZTR Flow EX 29" Front Wheel | 3.30 HD Hub | through axle


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

johnD said:


> right on. building for the kona ?


Yup! Can't wait to get it on the trail. Might be a while though. Cash flow issues...as always.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mangchi BB said:


> STANS FLOWS ALL DAY !
> 
> So good. So sturdy and wide without being heavy. They are awesome!
> 
> ...


Depending on how much the person charges to build your wheel...you can build a Flow/Hope/DT Swiss comp wheel for the same as those Jenson wheels. That way you know it's done by hand and the hubs/spokes won't be suspect. Besides...for a super clyde, you really want 36h rears if possible. Price difference is negligible and the weight penalty is worth the peace of mind.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

johnD said:


> Rider weight limit 250 lbs on the enduros , the gravity/grade set does not have a weight limit.
> 
> I found that out when talking them about wheels before I bought mine.
> 
> about 170g difference.


How do you like the I9 Gravity/Grade wheelset?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

V8Interceptor said:


> How do you like the I9 Gravity/Grade wheelset?


ended up not buying them , bought flow ex on dt swiss 350 hubs.

built by universal cycles.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Big Scott said:


> Ditto other than I've had them for at least 4 years. They have been beaten up with a daily dose of wacky lines over North GA roots and rocks, spotted with dents and still good to go. Also, for some reason I've gone through a 2 sets of tires without getting a flat (tube).
> 
> Anyway. I can honestly say that MikeV builds wheels extremely well and is a great guy to deal with.
> 
> -Scott


Another vote for MikeC @ lacemine29.com. I'm 245 or so generally and he built me a set of Stans Flows w/ DT350 hubs that were bombproof. In three years they never needed to be trued and they actually outlasted the frame! I have moved them to my hardtail now. I am looking at having him build me another set for my new FS bike. I ride very technical terrain in Western CO and Moab FWIW.

Going with a custom builder is the way to go in my opinion (plenty of other options, but MikeC is VERY well known). They can help you choose the right hub, spokes, nipples & lacing pattern for your size & riding style. You can't get that level of customization from a website (unless you already know exactly what you want). After he originally quoted me a price I did a similar custom build quote from wheelbuilder.com and the price was pretty much the same (within $20 or something)! So custom doesn't necessarily mean more expensive either.

If you're in the market I say get a quote from him either way. He'll probably bring up a few things you never thought of or knew to ask, at least that was my experience.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

just bought a 2015 stumpy fsr evo and the shop suggest at my weight custom build wheels were the go. so traded in the wheel set that came with the bike and they build stans ex flows with brass nipples with shimano hubs, i have a lights set of stans on another bike and the front wheel went out of true on a nothing crash going around a corner, hence my desire for something a little burlier


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Hooch said:


> just bought a 2015 stumpy fsr evo and the shop suggest at my weight custom build wheels were the go. so traded in the wheel set that came with the bike and they build stans ex flows with brass nipples with shimano hubs, i have a lights set of stans on another bike and the front wheel went out of true on a nothing crash going around a corner, hence my desire for something a little burlier


If you put out much power, you may end up having issues with those Shimanos. Seems that they are not a very clyde friendly hub. Lots of bigger guys blow them up pretty easily. I've had good luck with my Shimano road hub thus far, never had a mountain bike hub from them so I can't comment from personal experience.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Well my wheel upgrade is happening sooner rather then later. 

Today I managed to crack the rim on my front wheel. I won't bore you with the details but I managed to gracefully cartwheel through the air (well if you can call a 250lb man flying through the air uncontrollably graceful) while watching my bike flying up and over me and land into the soft bushes to the side of the trail, while I managed to bounce off a few tree's and plow one over with my ribs. Sometimes I think the bike is trying to buck my fat arse off at times. Thankfully no injuries, bruises or anything I'm waiting for it to hurt tomorrow. 

Tomorrow the order for spank rims, dt Swiss 240's (can't get the 350's in my configuration up here at the moment) will be placed. More money then I wanted to spend however it should be a fantastic wheel set for my ride. I'll also get a second/replacement rim for the front I have now for a back up set and for when i sell the bike if I ever do. 




Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## bigflamingtaco (Oct 26, 2013)

About as gracefull as this guy:






skip to 3:20 for the fun, and stick around for the slo-mo.

I'd love to have a video of my 370Lb arse going over the bars and sliding 40ft down a hill because Columbia Weathertec jackets get no traction.

I built Mavic 729's on a Saint Rear 12mm and XT front 15mm hub. After some seriously stupid hard hits I can describe them an indestructable. Took a fast run into a hidden pit in HNF last week that had me wallowed out over the bar like a planking pig. Minutes later I did a 2ft jump that came with a hard landing onto rock and root in a steep section on which I could not slow the bike. I'm fairly certain I bounced off most of that section, which lasted about 15 seconds. Thought I had broken the frame or a pedal or something, and definatly wet my britches. Shop checked spoke tension last weekend, said they didn't need to touch them. I've had the wheels in three times thinking I really wacked the snot out of them. They defy me.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

New wheels are in, I opted for the DT swiss 350's as they found them and it saved me some cash and to be honest I am not so sure the 240's are that much better. Anyways, I should have gone with these hubs ages ago, talk about buttery smooth, and no clicking/pinging when riding like the other freehubs do. So quiet, I'm almost stealthy on the trail, well as stealth as a 250lb guy crashing through the woods on a mountain bike can be

The rims were the spank oozy trails, they are a rather impressive rim to look at , sharp looking and from everything I can tell about them and have read they appear to be bomb proof. My tyres are mounting directly up on these rims and beads are setting at 40-50psi, compared to my 60-70 I had to do on my WTB rims with the same tyre, go figure must be their bead lock technology. 

Regardless, I can highly recommend these hubs and rims. I've done about 60km's of AM/XC since I got the wheels on Monday and I am literally loving every minute of them. I am feeling a lot more confident the wheels can take the abuse and am starting to hit bigger drops again. More then likely a mental thing then an equipment, whatever it has got me back to hitting jumps and drops again, which I'll take any day of the week over the chicken trails around them. 

Steve


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I ordered the rims and rear hub for my new setup. Decided to go with Stans Flow EX rims and Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs. All in 36h. Burly enough for clyde use but not super heavy pigs either. After some debate, IMO, the Flows may be about the lightest super-clyde worthy rims right now. Coming in 36h is a big part of why I went with them. There were some other contenders that were lighter per rim however only 32h drillings.


I'm close to the same build as you, 6'1 310, powerlifter by trade. I've been riding 32h Flows for about a year now on Stans 3.30HD hubs with no issues at all, and I'm a masher with pretty much no finesse.

Recently the wife allotted me some extra funds for my toys, and decided to get the same build you've got going after reading up. I'm completely sold on Flows, even the 32h build I have has taken so much abuse from bad lines, bad jumps/drops and just flat out stupid riding. 
36h Flows laced to Hope Pre 2 EVO hubs built by prowheelbuilder.com I've had a few sets put together by them and have been very happy with them in the past.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

mark! said:


> I'm close to the same build as you, 6'1 310, powerlifter by trade. I've been riding 32h Flows for about a year now on Stans 3.30HD hubs with no issues at all, and I'm a masher with pretty much no finesse.
> 
> Recently the wife allotted me some extra funds for my toys, and decided to get the same build you've got going after reading up. I'm completely sold on Flows, even the 32h build I have has taken so much abuse from bad lines, bad jumps/drops and just flat out stupid riding.
> 36h Flows laced to Hope Pre 2 EVO hubs built by prowheelbuilder.com I've had a few sets put together by them and have been very happy with them in the past.


Good to hear. I haven't had a chance to put mine to the test but glad to see they should hold up well.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

My Flow EX 32spoke/ Hadley setup survived 4 solid days of Mammoth this summer and tons of local trail miles with me hammering them. According to Strava, I have almost 600 miles on these wheels since March of this year. They are still true and running great. They would have had 3 more days of riding at Northstar this summer, but I picked up a Demo 8 for DH duty and left my Stumpjumper at home on that trip.

You will love your new setup!

Shameless pic of my wheels!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

That's awesome. I can't say enough good things about Stan's Flow EX wheels. Some people are down on them, but for my big ass, and the riding I do, I wish I would have started with Stan's. Any time I had a question their customer service was quick to respond, even their hubs have stood up to my mashing, and the end caps capability of being switched out is a plus. 
Can't wait to get my Flow 36H laced to Hopes.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

It's been since march on my wheelset....I've been very happy with my dt 350 hubs / 32 h stans flow ex wheels. dt comp spokes and dt brass nips.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

New wheelset came in today, got them all squared away. My cassette was pretty gouged in to my Stans 3.30HD aluminum freehub, took some convincing to get it off there. Everything else came together easily.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I ended up getting a sweet deal on a set of i9 Gravity/Grade wheelset and went tubeless with bontrager SE4 & SE3 tires.


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

bumppp 

threads not to old, but is the combo set on page one still a nice go to upgrade, dt swiss350s on flow ex?
i'm 6'1 270ish lately, ride a 29er, i'm sure they're 10x better than my stock set up. price is good, anyone that ordered how're they holding up?


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

randeez said:


> bumppp
> 
> threads not to old, but is the combo set on page one still a nice go to upgrade, dt swiss350s on flow ex?
> i'm 6'1 270ish lately, ride a 29er, i'm sure they're 10x better than my stock set up. price is good, anyone that ordered how're they holding up?


mine are holding up great ! same condition as the day i got them.. 7 months down i run 260 - 270 also.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

For giggles, I've been pricing out FanatikBike wheel builds with:

Easton Arc 30mm Rims
DT350 Hubs
DT Competition (Double butted) Spokes
DT Brass Nipples

$515-$540 ($25 premium to go with ano black spokes - which is what I want). To me these with 3M 1mm Kapton tape would be the answer to the Clyde version of the Heist offering. 32H, strong hubs (18T star ratchet is a clyde-proof as any reasonably price hubs get), beefy rims, and that price is quite remarkable.
Total weight is still around 1890g, and the DT Comp spokes are really the sweet spot of survivability and wheel stiffness.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

randeez said:


> bumppp
> 
> threads not to old, but is the combo set on page one still a nice go to upgrade, dt swiss350s on flow ex?
> i'm 6'1 270ish lately, ride a 29er, i'm sure they're 10x better than my stock set up. price is good, anyone that ordered how're they holding up?


For me, it doesn't get any better than Stans Flow. Between 310-333 usually and I've done all kind of things to my Flows that don't make sense, but they stay true and keep on rolling. I laced mine to Hope's, but you can't go wrong with DT Swiss 350's either.


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

sounds good, just need to get the play money fund back up 
and quit looking at other options


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been pounding on my 29" Easton Heist24 wheel set and am beyond impressed. I got them for $500 out the door - it's nice to be very good friends with LBS owner/operator - and they are stout, light and wide.

I'm 215lbs all geared up, and I have WTB TrailBoss 2.25s mounted tubeless front and back. I live and ride in the high desert of SoCal where it is crazy rocky and harsh....... Best wheel set I have ever purchased.


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

finally killed rear wheel right before christmas, went out for a light ride had a couple spokes bust before i walked it back to car, rim is horribly out of round. i went ahead and spent $$ on just the rear; dt swiss 240, 36t upgrade, flow ex 32 hole. should be here tomorrow
now i really want to match the front but having a hard time swallowing that extra 100 on the dt 240 front hub over a 350, sram x9, etc budget hub with cartridge bearings


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

The weight delta on the front hub between 240 and 350 is nearly trivial. Bigger difference between running a centerlock system over a 6-bolt, to me the only reason to run a 240 FH is wanting to match F/R.


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks tehllama, that's what I figured. 
As much as I hate ebay I hopped on there and found a front 240 on a flow (non ex) and 20mm. Put an offer in low enough to make up for new end caps (need 15mm ta)


----------



## Big B (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm 230 lbs geared up, and am a very aggressive rider. I've been on Stans Flow, Hope Pro Evo2 Hubs for 3 years, and they haven't even need to be trued. Bombproof wheelset.

I just wish the guy who built my wheels was still with us.


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

good to know, and sorry to hear big B 

front hub is becoming an expensive lesson...
received from seller in good condition packed well, etc etc... i get the 20mm to 15mm conversion (just end caps), i watch a few youtube videos, hunt around the forums. what i gather from research = pop 20mm ends off put the 15mm on, even i cant mess that up! 
wrong! so after trying sweetly to pop them off, and failing, i use an appropriate size socket/extension roughly 20 mm inside the cap to bust the first one off. I break off the last few threads of that inner axle but still cant really tell that its threaded. other side the end cap itself breaks revealing the threads. so i call up dt swiss and they figure out the part number and are shipping it out to me, i went ahead and bought some new bearings too since its completely apart now :madman:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd jump in and post up that my wheel built has been fantastic. I still haven't gotten the front done but the rear is great and I'm loving that new Hope hub. The higher engagement is fantastic and for the price...I see no reason to go with anything else...and that's coming from someone that replaced a CK hub with the Hope. Yeah...CK is CK and all that jazz...but IMO the Hope is a much better bang for the buck hub. If money isn't an issue and you don't mind the slightly more complicated maintenance of the CK...you certainly can't go wrong with them. But yeah...anyone that has some size...the Stan/Hope combo is a definite winner. I'm still running an MTx33/Hope on the front...it's been insanely bombproof for a number of years...it was a MikeSee build. I still have the rear wheel too but it's collecting dust at the moment.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Just ordered parts for my new wheel set to be built up.

DTswiss 350 hubs
Stans flow hoops 27.5

They'll be going on my new Heckler frame coming warranty. 😀


----------

